# Hells best kept secret



## JM (Mar 19, 2008)

[video=youtube;YRUwL1ACjc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRUwL1ACjc0[/video]


----------



## Barnpreacher (Mar 20, 2008)

He did a great job at giving them the Scripture with clarity and confidence. Is that part of Comfort's group?


----------

